# Come On, Own Up!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There were two grail electric watches that finished on eBay last night. :yes:

Surprisingly, I won one of them with what I thought was a low bid* and refrained from bidding on the other.

So who won the other? :huh: It would be nice if it was someone of this forum :yes:.

*in the listing, the seller said he would consider offers via email --- I made him a couple which were significantly higher than the final selling price :thumbsup:.

Can anyone guess what these two were?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think one was the Paul Portinoux that sold for Â£270 but I must have missed the other Paul.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> I think one was the Paul Portinoux that sold for Â£270 but I must have missed the other Paul.


Correct Ken...this is the one I didn't go after since I have a couple already. And Â£270 is a pretty low price I think.

The one I went after was a Hamilton Nautilus 403 ... :yes:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > I think one was the Paul Portinoux that sold for Â£270 but I must have missed the other Paul.
> ...


Give us the ebay number so we can have a look then. :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> There were two grail electric watches that finished on eBay last night. :yes:
> 
> Surprisingly, I won one of them with what I thought was a low bid* and refrained from bidding on the other.
> 
> ...


There was a 3rd Grail listed. Check out item# 290525782939.

:jawdrop:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> ... Surprisingly, I won one of them with what I thought was a low bid* and refrained from bidding on the other....
> 
> *in the listing, the seller said he would consider offers via email --- I made him a couple which were significantly higher than the final selling price :thumbsup:.


I was writing a gentle chiding for offering a higher price ... but I think I got you wrong, you made best offers of a higher price, they were rejected, and then you won the auction for less? D'oh! The poor seller -> :duh:

I made an offer to someone selling a O&W 7750 chrono with cheap bracelet, listed at $795, I offered $495, but no one ever bought it. I watched the relistings, and the seller eventually relisted it for (drum roll please) ... ... ... $450. Never came back to my Best Offer. By that time, I'd already got a nice automatic chrono. :dntknw:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry from Calgary said:


> There was a 3rd Grail listed. Check out item# 290525782939.


Can that be classed as a grail Larry? It must be because it's NOS rather than an Astro, right? :huh:



David Spalding said:


> I was writing a gentle chiding for offering a higher price ... but I think I got you wrong, you made best offers of a higher price, they were rejected, and then you won the auction for less? D'oh! The poor seller -> :duh:


Yes, sorry about that. You are correct: he was inviting best offers via email during the auction but he did not accept any. But I won the auction with a much lower final bid that my email offers. :fish:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought that you already had one of the 403's, Paul.

I saw this one too, but decided not to bid. Even though it has a low production figure it's just not the outrageous designs that I covet in the Hamiltons.

I'm glad you're pleased though, and happy that you were the one who got it. That way I can see it the next time I'm in England.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry from Calgary said:
> 
> 
> > There was a 3rd Grail listed. Check out item# 290525782939.
> ...


Yes! Not very many NOS pieces out there in the wild.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I thought that you already had one of the 403's, Paul.


In 2007, I was lucky enough to win a 403 case...and built up a working 403 from that (see below). But the 403 dial is unique to the 403, as are the hands, and after speaking with RenÃ©, there was little hope of finding either .

So I ended up using a 602 dial and a hand set that was very similar to the 403; the results look good IMHO but any Hamilton Electric expert would know that this is not correct....and you'll never find the watch below in The Watch of The Future







.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I thought that you already had one of the 403's, Paul.
> ...


I have a K-475 case - think I can get lucky and find a dial, hands, AND a movement(unique to the watch)?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I have a K-475 case - think I can get lucky and find a dial, hands, AND a movement(unique to the watch)?


Movement is unique to the case? Wow...that is going to be tricky. Which movement is it? :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I have a K-475 case - think I can get lucky and find a dial, hands, AND a movement(unique to the watch)?
> ...


The movement is a 690 automatic.


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> The movement is a 690 automatic.


It seems inconceivable that Hamilton would use the 690 movement only in one single watch design, but in 27 years I have never found a 690 in any other watch. I won't say categorically that there isn't one, but I've encountered every other possible automatic grade multiple times in various watches, but never a 690 outside of a K-475........... Weird!


----------

